# KP on 95.5 right now!



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

That guy is smooth! He knows how to talk, that's for sure!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting comments about Kevin Love's agent "possibly" nixing a workout request ... probably thinks his stock will drop if a mid first round team is working him out.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Love KP.

I think the most interesting thing that's come out today is Kevin Love refusing to work out with the Blazers.
Is this a sign that this kid is somewhat of a jerk? Been told that he won't be there at 13? Not believing that if KP wants him and likes him, that he will try to get him?

I think it speaks volumes of the kid. I didn't like Love before, and certainly don't want him now. He's got a big head, probably won't deal with being a reserve and is just full of himself.
This so-called guy said the Blazers were his favorite team growing up. Right...


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Love KP.
> 
> I think the most interesting thing that's come out today is Kevin Love refusing to work out with the Blazers.
> Is this a sign that this kid is somewhat of a jerk? Been told that he won't be there at 13? Not believing that if KP wants him and likes him, that he will try to get him?
> ...


I don't know about Kevin himself, but it is undebatable that his dad is a headache (I could use several more derogatory words to describe him). He is the type of idiot that would constantly be complaining in the papers and calling in to the local sports radio shows complaining that Kevin isn't getting enough playing time and/or touches.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I absolutely hate to hear that a player has refused to workout with a particular team.

Does it not cross his mind, or the mind of his agent, that if the Blazers like him enough, they may trade up to get him? These guys aren't in the NBA yet. They need to workout for as many teams as possible.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Every top player refuses some requests. We aren't picking till 13th. I highly doubt that Love said no, his agent did, and Love is doing as his agent suggested. I don't really blame him. If you were a top pick, would you want to go to a team with and Oden/Aldridge front court? No, you want a shot at getting decent minutes.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That guy is smooth! He knows how to talk, that's for sure!


Thanks!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

"I don't think OJ Mayo would fit in with our guys."

Dang.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

GOD said:


> Every top player refuses some requests. We aren't picking till 13th. I highly doubt that Love said no, his agent did, and Love is doing as his agent suggested. I don't really blame him. If you were a top pick, would you want to go to a team with and Oden/Aldridge front court? No, you want a shot at getting decent minutes.


Top players, ie Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley are the ones that refuse workout requests. Kevin Love is not in their class, but is starting to believe he is.
And who's to say that we wouldn't trade up to grab him if we really liked him? We've got plenty of assets and a lot of those top-10 pick teams aren't cemented there.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Top players, ie Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley are the ones that refuse workout requests. Kevin Love is not in their class, but is starting to believe he is.
> And who's to say that we wouldn't trade up to grab him if we really liked him? We've got plenty of assets and a lot of those top-10 pick teams aren't cemented there.


All good points. Remember the last guy who screwed around with his Blazer workout (Gerald Green) by refusing to workout against another player. He sure fell a long way.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The only prediction I'm going to make is that Kevin Love is the only player I think who's supposed to be a high pick, that could drop.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea, that OJ Mayo comment.

He might be just playing OJ off, but it sure didn't sound like that. Doesn't seem he is interested in OJ at all. That was the main thing i got from that segment.

Oh well. I liked OJ, i guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

You can't really blame Kevin Love. He is projected at 4-10. Blazers picking out of this range is the reason why he is refusing the workout invitation. It's a smart move.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Top players, ie Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley are the ones that refuse workout requests. Kevin Love is not in their class, but is starting to believe he is.
> And who's to say that we wouldn't trade up to grab him if we really liked him? We've got plenty of assets and a lot of those top-10 pick teams aren't cemented there.


It was reported yesterday that 5 of the top 10 prospects, plus Beasley and Rose, have turned down requests from Memphis. That means that only 3 of the top 10 will be working out for Memphis. Players and agents often decide not to work out for certain teams for a myriad of reasons. Not just the top spot or two.

If I were a SF, I might refuse the Sonics, since they have Durant and Jeff Green. I might rather go 5th-8th than 4th because it would better set up my career.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I think that chump Lopez will start to fall once people see his individual workouts!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Balian said:


> You can't really blame Kevin Love. He is projected at 4-10. Blazers picking out of this range is the reason why he is refusing the workout invitation. It's a smart move.


I wouldn't go as far as calling it "smart". Like somebody said earlier, what if KP loved what he saw and traded everybody he could to get in the top 4 to snag him? It's almost as if agents think it is below them to go workout for teams with late picks. I can understand guys that are locks for the top 2or3 picks not going. Not too smart in my opinion.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Balian said:


> You can't really blame Kevin Love. He is projected at 4-10. Blazers picking out of this range is the reason why he is refusing the workout invitation. It's a smart move.


Well you never know. Paul Pierce was expected to go top 3 iirc and fell down to 10. Gerald Green was thought to go in the top 7 and fell down to 18. These are two that I recall, but I am sure there have been other big slides. Unless you are guaranteed a pick, it doesn't hurt to at least schedule the workout. Cancel it later if needed. How's it going to look if he now decides he wants to workout (I guess his stock must be dropping). I think it could be a big mistake. You never know where you will get drafted. If he impresses Seattle or Minnesota or Memphis, they are not going to let him go because he chose to work out with the Blazers.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Uh, it's probably smart on his part as we've got LaMarcus who's not going anywhere. Not to mention Frye, McBob, Outlaw, Raef etc. . .


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

The whole thing is a crap shoot anyway. We've talked about it over and over! You never know who is going to pan out. Lottery pick or not! Shoot, Josh Smith didn't get picked until the teens!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

UOSean said:


> Uh, it's probably smart on his part as we've got LaMarcus who's not going anywhere. Not to mention Frye, McBob, Outlaw, Raef etc. . .


If we're not picking Love because of McBob and Raef, that either says that Love totally blows, or the team is idiotic.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Last year we couldn't get players to come to Portland that were projected in the lottery (who weren't in the top two) for the same reasons, even though we were saying we might trade into another pick (like Atlanta's #11 at the time). Players have to get ready for teams that already have those picks. If they're projected lottery picks then it doesn't surprise me that they shouldn't really feel insecure enough to wear themselves out for other teams because they might have a bad workout later for teams with the direct power to pick them. I doubt that Kevin Love or anybody not named Rose and Beasley are going to workout for Chicago or Miami either.

As for OJ Mayo, this isn't the first time we've read or listened to KP questioning his fit on this team. I really don't think that's a smokescreen either, especially with KP's reputation for high character guys, but still I'm surprised that he'd hand away information like that. Eliminating possibilities is still intelligence, and if we do get a #5 pick, a team picking #4 would probably be able to narrow down what Portland wants a lot more since players higher in the draft are easier to rate than the ones who are lower. I would like to avoid someone picking our guy and forcing us to make a trade for them.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Dan said:


> If we're not picking Love because of McBob and Raef, that either says that Love totally blows, or the team is idiotic.


Funny you only pick out McBob and Raef out of that post. . . ok Lets go thru the players he'd play BEHIND. . . Lamarcus who'd get like 30-35 mins by himself, Frye who probably deserves to get like 20 mins/game and Outlaw who seems to be most effective at the 4 spot. . . throw McBob and Raef in there just for kicks.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Mayo's been a bad egg since HS. He isn't gonna change any time soon. We DON'T need him or his selfish attitude anywhere near this team.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, this is from an LA Times article posted on the Clippers board.

Who does Love want to play for? Clips first, then Blazers, then mentions Grizz.

Who is he working out for? Sonics, TWolves, Knicks, and Nets.

(anybody else see a certain disconnect here?)

BTW, the article also said that Stan Love has been making the rounds of the LA Media, blasting UCLA for not "keeping promises" to Kevin. What promises....that he would get paid more under the table than Mayo? The plot thickens and sickens.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Zybot said:


> All good points. Remember the last guy who screwed around with his Blazer workout (Gerald Green) by refusing to workout against another player. He sure fell a long way.


Didn't Chris Paul also refuse to work out for the Blazers? Because of Sebastian Telfair?


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dan said:


> If we're not picking Love because of McBob and Raef, that either says that Love totally blows, or the team is idiotic.


Or...
the blazers are targeting someone else???


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

#10 said:


> Didn't Chris Paul also refuse to work out for the Blazers? Because of Sebastian Telfair?


No, Quick confirmed Paul never refused.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

UOSean said:


> Funny you only pick out McBob and Raef out of that post. . . ok Lets go thru the players he'd play BEHIND. . . Lamarcus who'd get like 30-35 mins by himself, Frye who probably deserves to get like 20 mins/game and Outlaw who seems to be most effective at the 4 spot. . . throw McBob and Raef in there just for kicks.


I'm not in favor of drafting him, but if he's the best of whats left, and *we're not picking him because of a contracted warm body and a guy who hasn't done squat in the league*, it means two things. And those two things are what I already said.



AudieNorris said:


> Or...
> the blazers are targeting someone else???


If they're targeting someone else, then who we have on the team wouldn't play into the equation.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

What else did he say?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

KingSpeed said:


> What else did he say?


THAT YOU NEED TO GET A NEW AVATAR!!!!!!


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> THAT YOU NEED TO GET A NEW AVATAR!!!!!!


Go for Headbanger's ball.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Zybot said:


> Go for Headbanger's ball.


What was that short fat little bald guy that hosted the shows names?


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What was that short fat little bald guy that hosted the shows names?


Don't remember. First time we got cable was when Nirvana was being pumped on MTV 24/7.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

#10 said:


> Didn't Chris Paul also refuse to work out for the Blazers? Because of Sebastian Telfair?


The *O* put it out that he was refusing to work out for them, but in fact he did come in and work out for the Blazers. I'm sure of this.

STOMP


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What was that short fat little bald guy that hosted the shows names?


Matt Pinfield?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

stan love is just a douchebag. and that's not the Duck in me saying that. it just seems to me that he does not give a rat's *** about oregon sports.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Anything else besides Love and Mayo?



Edit: found it . . . for anyone else interested, it is in the hate mayo thread.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Anything else besides Love and Mayo?


Nothing really. I think KP was pretty disappointed about the Love thing, thinking there was some big miscommunication between the organization and Love's agent. 
He took some calls from people basically wanting to know what we were going to do.
Then he talked about how fast info can spread, and they're all aware of the blogs and web sites out there. They don't want to tip their hand at all so they have to be careful what they say.
He talked about bringing in a lot of PGs for workouts, but said not to read anything into it.
That's all I really remember.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I am really dissapointed that KP has written Mayo off. I really hope it is a smokescreen.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

funny thing is that on the morning show love's dad mr love  was reported to have said if the blazers asked he would workout for them.


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> funny thing is that on the morning show love's dad mr love  was reported to have said if the blazers asked he would workout for them.


Love's dad is getting annoying very fast. He's everywhere and the kid isn't even in the league yet, can you imagine what's going to happen when he actually gets on a team.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

ever heard of living through your kid...


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

ironcrotch said:


> Love's dad is getting annoying very fast. He's everywhere and the kid isn't even in the league yet, can you imagine what's going to happen when he actually gets on a team.


If Love were on the Blazers, perhaps Stan would put some "Fire McMillan" stickers around the Rose Garden?

http://wweek.com/editorial/3036/5285/

During Kevin's short time at UCLA, Stan managed to complain through the media multiple times about Kevin not getting the ball enough also. He apparently refrained from putting any "Fire Howland" stickers around Pauley Pavilion though.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> I think it speaks volumes of the kid. I didn't like Love before, and certainly don't want him now. He's got a big head, probably won't deal with being a reserve and is just full of himself.
> 
> This so-called guy said the Blazers were his favorite team growing up. Right...


This is so silly. Did Greg Oden work out for anybody but Seattle and Portland? Did Lamarcus Aldridge or Brandon Roy work out for the Spurs? Nope. Because those players know they're risking injury to prove what? That they're too good for a later round pick? 

Love is going top 6-7 as it stands right now. There's no reason for him to work out for Portland, unless we make it clear that we're trading up into that kind of range. Since we haven't, he'd be an idiot to work out for us. 

People seem to dislike this kid sight unseen. I guess I don't understand it. He's just doing what good draft prospects do.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I only caught a small portion of it, however, I found it interesting when KP was discussing information that he would divulge.

He said in this day of blogging and internet sites, that every single thing he or the staff says in public will become part of the searchable record. Other GM's and their staff can easily - and just as importantly - quickly and with minimal time-lag, find out what they are saying.

Security by obscurity no longer works.

He described the draft as a game of poker. And the key component of poker and the draft is to work really, really hard to obtain small bits of information that you trust. Most information is junk or untrustworthy, thus you should not act on it. Just a couple of bits of trustworthy information give you an edge in a zero sum game.

He didn't want to make it easy for the other teams to obtain many truths about the Blazers. Thus, he wouldn't be laying out their gameplan, players they like the most, etc. He even implied that misinformation is part of the equation.

So much more intelligent that Nash and his open book policy.

As for us Blazer fanatics in this off-season, KP's policy means reading the tea leaves will be near impossible. Any notion of predicting what will happen, I think, is pointless.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

As to other things he said (how much is misinformation?), he said there is no way they have a targeted player yet.

Because they are open to moving up, down or out, how or why could they have a draft target. He and his staff have to be ready. Just like last year, they have this well designed "process" they go through, and until they go through the process, all they have now are initial impressions. Won't really know what they want to do until a few days before the draft.

Asked about OJ Mayo specifically, he said he couldn't say, but then said, he isn't so sure that OJ is the "right fit with the guys".


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Masbee said:


> As for us Blazer fanatics in this off-season, KP's policy means reading the tea leaves will be near impossible. Any notion of predicting what will happen, I think, is pointless.


Yeah, but what else do we have to talk about? :biggrin:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Yeah, but what else do we have to talk about? :biggrin:


We can talk about the workouts, players, who each of us likes, what we want done, what we expect out of next season, what next year's starting lineup will be, and on and on.

What I think will be a pointless exercise - especially early in the draft process - is to attempt to glean from tidbits and rumours what single player the team is targeting for our #13, or in a possible trade up, and make an educated guess. It won't be, it will be a wild guess.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What was that short fat little bald guy that hosted the shows names?


Matt Pinfield










Riki Rachtman


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> Is this a sign that this kid is somewhat of a jerk?


I don't see how anyone can make a personal judgement about a player because he won't work out for a team. Seems narrow minded to me.

Millions of dollars are on the line. Why should Love workout for Portland? Because they might move up to get him? By that rationale he should workout for every team in the league.

Secondly, we're stacked in the big man department. This isn't the ideal location for him from their perspective. From Pritchard's perspective, I hope this wouldn't deter him from going after Love, but the Love Camp I can see the logic.

Pritchard knows what he's getting with Love. If he wants him, and can get him, he will. He doesn't need a workout to get this done.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Asked about OJ Mayo specifically, he said he couldn't say, but then said, he isn't so sure that OJ is the "right fit with the guys".


I found this sound byte very odd. Why give any info about a prospect, for or against?

This is a total smoke screen. This puts doubt in anyone's mind that Portland has interest in Mayo.

Sure is getting interesting.

I went back through past college freshman guards (6'3" to 6'5") that put up similar numbers to Mayo. Gilbert Arenas seems to be around his ceiling (with a better perimeter shot). 

Unless Pritch doesn't like the guy's personality and character, why would he state so openly his disinterest. And even then, why not keep it "in house".

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I found this sound byte very odd. Why give any info about a prospect, for or against?
> 
> This is a total smoke screen. This puts doubt in anyone's mind that Portland has interest in Mayo.


I hope he's just straight up telling the truth. I'd rather have the plague than OJ Mayo.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I found this sound byte very odd. Why give any info about a prospect, for or against?
> 
> This is a total smoke screen. This puts doubt in anyone's mind that Portland has interest in Mayo.
> 
> ...


Gee I don't know? It might have something to do with mayo and his associates likely facing a fraud investigation by the california state AG and the IRS for misusing a charitable foundation.

I'm not suggesting that Mayo was directly involved, but that kind of thing certainly casts a pall on a guy, especially when you hear KP talk about character and culture ad infinitum, ad nauseum.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I found this sound byte very odd. Why give any info about a prospect, for or against?
> 
> This is a total smoke screen. This puts doubt in anyone's mind that Portland has interest in Mayo.
> 
> ...


Who knows for sure, but I just got the feeling that Mayo is not a target of KP's. 

I don't think he spilled much asuming it was his true opinion. It is no secret in the NBA that the Blazers can't get Mayo with what they would be willing to give up.

All in all the stars are not aligned:

KP has a "no posse" rule currently in effect

Mayo has current PR issues related to a possible brewing scandal

Mayo had a PR issue with a ref

Mayo could be seen as a player that needs a lot of touches to make an impact.

Mayo, because of his talent level, would be a tough get, probably very expensive, if not outright unobtainable short of the big 3.


Look at it this way: you have a budget of $20,000 to buy a car for you and your family. That isn't even enough to snag a small family sedan. You either have to go used (longshot prospect by staying at #13), or sell your fishing boat (Travis) to get a few more bucks for a new sedan. Or, you could sell your vacation house on the beach (LaMarcus) and go buy a Ferrari.

Now why would you do that? You didn't even want a Ferrari, and you give up a lot to get it, it isn't practical for a family.

That's Mayo. If you want the one thing he can give you - a scorer that can create his own shot - you might be willing to give up a lot to get it. But, if you don't need that so much, you start to notice the flaws and compatibility.

I think it probably is true the Blazers essentially are ignoring Mayo. He is not a good fit with good PR that could be obtained for a tolerable price. If he fell to #13, they would probably take him. But, since he won't, they aren't too concerned about him.

This felt like a Hap written post. Not sure why. Must be the fishing boat comment.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Trade 13th for next year's 10th and...

*BRING BACK HA!*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> This is so silly. Did Greg Oden work out for anybody but Seattle and Portland? Did Lamarcus Aldridge or Brandon Roy work out for the Spurs? Nope. Because those players know they're risking injury to prove what? That they're too good for a later round pick?
> 
> Love is going top 6-7 as it stands right now. There's no reason for him to work out for Portland, unless we make it clear that we're trading up into that kind of range. Since we haven't, he'd be an idiot to work out for us.
> 
> People seem to dislike this kid sight unseen. I guess I don't understand it. He's just doing what good draft prospects do.


Was Brandon Roy drafted by Portland? Was Lamarcus Aldridge? Was Dirk Nowitski drafted by Dallas? Or Pau Gasol by Memphis? Trades happen with picks all the time. Most happen on draft day. With Pritchards past penchant for trading picks, whats would stop him this year if he didn't want to. Love has been projected going anywhere from 3 to the late lottery. He's from Portland as well, I'm sure it wouldn't be too tough for him to pencil in a visit in his hometown.

That said, I personally don't want to have anything to do with Love.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Trade 13th for next year's 10th and...
> 
> *BRING BACK HA!*


And how exactly do you trade our 13th for the 10 next year?


----------

